# First time spawning updates and other stuff



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

*First time spawning need help*

I am planning to spawn my new HM male and my veiltail female.

I will post my steps and what I have done so far. if anyone sees a mistake or a fault, please let me know! 

My HM Male








My Veiltail Female







I have a 10 gallon set up as the spawning tank with an a filter for aieration. I plan to move my male in around next week so he'll get used to it. I will condition him in there. For the Female, I keep her in a 1 gallon and do water changes every few days. While I condition her, I plan to have water changes everyday. I feed them pellets and sometimes freezedried bloodworms. I will feed them freeze dried bloodworms during conditioning period. As soon as this is over, i will switch the filter with an airstone. I need to get some plants that can live without being anchored tot he gravel, any suggestions? As soonas the fry are free swimming, i will take the male out and feed them powdered fry food or egg yolk with water. I might start a infusoria culture this weekend. after that it all depends on the fry so I will post updates on my spawn:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## UbberFish (Apr 14, 2006)

Potted plants would keep them anchored or tie a plant weight to them... Other than that sounds good betta!

Good luck

UF


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

thank you!!


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

potted plants are great!!! may i seguest a spounge filter? unless that was the innicial plan.. there very cheap ($5) and they attach directly to an airpump


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

well, the problem is, i dont have an air filter but i might look into one


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks ubberfish and alliecat


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

do you think putting a piece of cloth over the intake tube on my hang on filter to soften the intake of water would be ok for the fry?


----------



## fishyfreek (May 13, 2009)

*spawning tank*



betta0fish said:


> I am planning to spawn my new HM male and my veiltail female.
> 
> I will post my steps and what I have done so far. if anyone sees a mistake or a fault, please let me know!
> 
> ...


ZAKK I DONT KNOW IF I WOULD AIRATION IN THERE, THE BUBBLE NEST WILL BE EVERYWHERE, DADDY WOULD BE CRAZY CHASING WHEN THEY HATCH. wHEN YOU TAKE DAD OUT PUT AN AIRSTONE IN THERE JUST BARELY SHOOTING BUBBLE EVEN IF YOU HAVE TO TIE THE TUBE IN A NOT. aLSO NO GRAVEL IN THE TANK THEN IF THEY HOP OUT OF THE NEST DAD CAN SEE THEM AND TAKE THEM BACK TO THE TOP UNTIL THEY USE THERE YOLK SACK.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

ok, then i'll stick with the airstone. What kind of medications for betta would you recommend? thank you fishyfreek!


----------



## UbberFish (Apr 14, 2006)

betta0fish said:


> do you think putting a piece of cloth over the intake tube on my hang on filter to soften the intake of water would be ok for the fry?


Oh I forgot, you can use cheese cloth over the filter using a clean rubber band. Also most filters have a flow control knob that sticks out the filter's cover, which controls the flow of water into the filter, that will help too so the babies won't stick to the cheese cloth.

Hope this helps,

Ubberfish


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

thank you, but unfortunately, there isn't a knob on my filter. its the whisper filter. i geuss i'll have to stick with the airstone and i'll probably have to do more water changes.


----------



## UbberFish (Apr 14, 2006)

what model of whisper filter? Whisper 10 has it


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

its for 5- 15 gallon tanks


----------



## fishyfreek (May 13, 2009)

*meds.*



betta0fish said:


> ok, then i'll stick with the airstone. What kind of medications for betta would you recommend? thank you fishyfreek!


Hey, thank god my male didn't tear my female up real bad but get some maracyn if your male does and add a little aquarium salt.This will help alot with the healing, also if you can feed her some frozen bloodworms, that will help to.


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

ok i'm not sure about the frozen bloodworms cuz my mom probably would'nt let me keep it in our refrigerator.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

fishyfreek said:


> ZAKK I DONT KNOW IF I WOULD AIRATION IN THERE, THE BUBBLE NEST WILL BE EVERYWHERE, DADDY WOULD BE CRAZY CHASING WHEN THEY HATCH.


hi! 

i'm Zakk. 
but i dont remember posting anything on this thread! hahahahahahahaha


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

HELP PLEASE! I put my femmale in with my male after she started to swim with her head down and showed vertical lines. After the male chased her around, she started to float sideways! is this normal? Shes in a different tank right now


----------



## UbberFish (Apr 14, 2006)

did he grab her because after is wraps himself around him it is suppose to paralze her as well as squeeze out the eggs. she lays in the water on her side not moving this is normal!


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

no, he didnt squeeze her. I geuss she just got exausted. I tried again after a while but her tail got torn up so I put in my back up female. It looks like i might get a spawn because my back ups been in the spawning tank for about 12 hours and she has no damage. The male nips at her but she comes right back.


----------



## fishyfreek (May 13, 2009)

*sawwy*



Zakk said:


> hi!
> 
> i'm Zakk.
> but i dont remember posting anything on this thread! hahahahahahahaha


Zakk, I'm sorry I was so use to talking to you I put your name in there, by the way I have boo coodles of guppy babies. what to do what to dooooooo?


----------

